# Stripped Rotor retaining screw



## Krakken (Aug 6, 2001)

While changing the pads and rotors on my 2001 Jetta the other day, I stripped the small screw that holds the rotors onto the wheel hub. I can probably get this screw out, but its trashed. I was wondering how critical this screw is. I know Audi 1.8's don't have them, and the rotor spins free of the hub when the lugs aren't in. Is this screw just a set screw to keep the rotor from spinning when the lugs are out?
Thanks


----------



## DemonEater (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Stripped Rotor retaining screw (Krakken)*

Totally non-critical. It holds the rotor in place on the assembly line, and makes lining up the holes on the rotor and wheel easier when putting the wheel on.
Mine both stripped and I had to grind the heads off.
Future reference: Use an impact driver to remove those screws, and lots of anti-seize when you replace them (my new Brembo rotors came with new screws, but of course I couldn't use 'em because I couldn't get the old suckers out).


_Modified by DemonEater at 2:14 PM 6-21-2005_


----------



## Krakken (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Stripped Rotor retaining screw (DemonEater)*

thanks, appreciate the help


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Stripped Rotor retaining screw (Krakken)*

Audi does not use them on their longitudinal layout engines (not the TT). the rotor sits on differently so it not really a pain. on a TT, GTI, Jetta, etc that uses them, you'll find it incredibly annoying without the screw. get the threads cleaned out and buy a new screw


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Stripped Rotor retaining screw (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Audi does not use them on their longitudinal layout engines (not the TT). the rotor sits on differently so it not really a pain. on a TT, GTI, Jetta, etc that uses them, you'll find it incredibly annoying without the screw. get the threads cleaned out and buy a new screw

Speaking of those screws...
Are there any OEM rear 9.1" rotors for VW that don't come with the holes for the screws? My girlfriend's Jetta didn't have the screws or the extra holes in the rear which made it a pain to rotate tires - even with the parking brake set. I think the previous owner had the brakes done at Midas or something like that and may have used generic parts. The rotors did have a VW logo stamped on them but they looked rather suspicious since I don't think my factory original rotors even had a VW logo...


----------

